# reconstruire boîte aux lettres dans MAIL



## dawa40 (3 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour à tous,
Nouveau venu dans ce forum et plus très jeune.. je vous fais part d'un souci dont je ne trouve pas la solution.
J'ai fait "reconstruire" dans Mail - résultat tous les messages ont disparu comme par enchantement. Seulement il y en avait 516 et j'aurai dû en sauvegarder quelques uns avant.
Existe-t-il une solution pour les revoir ? où sont-ils. Car j'ai été voir dans Bibliothèque-mail-in.box etc... mais il n'y sont pas...
Merci pour l'aide.


----------



## bompi (3 Décembre 2009)

Dans une sauvegarde, peut-être ?
Sur leur serveur (celui du FAI) ?
Je déplace côté Internet & Réseaux.


----------



## pascalformac (3 Décembre 2009)

relancer l'indexation , la vraie
mail fermé
enlever le fichier "envelope index" du dossier Mail de session
relancer


----------



## manon747 (13 Juillet 2010)

S'il vous plaît, 
j'ai par erreur cliqué sur reconstruction dans le menu "bal" de mail lorsque j'ai vu que cela effaçait mes mails j'ai quitté de mail mais un très grand nombre de mail ont disparu 
il y en a de très important et il est vital que je puisse le récupérer.
quelqu'un pourrait-il me dire si il est possible de les retrouver et comment faire précisément car je suis un peu nul en ce qui concerne les fonctions pousées de l'ordi 
Pour info mon Mac est un power G5 avec OS X 10.4.11

Merci beaucoup


----------

